

The Ad-Filled Vision Of Jeff Bezos - mikecane
http://mikecanex.wordpress.com/2012/09/07/the-ad-filled-vision-of-jeff-bezos/

======
zaptheimpaler
Great article, but why all the bitterness towards the ad-based revenue? Ad-
subsidized products are exactly that - products that are much cheaper than
they would've been without ads. If thats a trade-off you're willing to accept,
then buy one. It's a diversification of the product in a way - some people
that wouldn't usually be able to buy products now can, at the cost of
suffering through some ads.

The argument about the authors getting screwed over by serials is completely
unfounded. Simply because amazon is selling serials for $1.99 does not imply
that authors would suddenly get less money than they usually do. If anything,
I'd wager they would get the amount they usually do for the whole book, and
maybe a small commission off of the ads. Not that amazon won't take the bulk
of the ad profits; they surely will, but on the whole theres no reason the
authors should suddenly get shafted.

It's even better that Bezos is relatively upfront about his strategy (not that
he would give it away too early, but presumably now that its too late for
anyone to catch up) rather than pretending Amazon loves it customers for the
wonderful and unique snowflakes they are. That said, they do have great
customer service - its always been a straightforward, no-nonsense corp.

Also, I realize my post is largely based on general economic facts, so feel
free to fire away on the things I missed.

